# Trixie



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

At last i have managed to get a photo of Trixie, not a great photo but she is 10 days old today and doing well.

She has an orange blaze running down her nose but without upsetting Toula i cant get a clear photo yet to show this.


----------



## dancemagicdance (Sep 27, 2012)

Ohh she is gorgeous! :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh, she is so sweet, very fluffy and looking really well :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi cc glad both mom and daughter are doing well and what a great picture x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Trixie is beautiful,so glad she is doing well._


----------



## petergettins (Sep 23, 2011)

She's lovely, I'm glad they're both doing well


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

I love her colouring  glad mum and baby are doing well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, Toula adores her kitten and the lady who is going to adopt them both has been round each day to say hello.

On a sad note i have 3 pregnant rescue cats coming into the rescue next week and we are only just starting kitten season and im already concerned if there are enough homes for them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2013)

I am happy to leave flyers in vets etc around Reading if you would like me to. Also rescues do use pets4homes and as you do home checks that may be a good tool to use.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

trixie looks gorgeous CC. a tiny ball of fluff:001_wub:. glad they are both doing well. it looks like you are going to be over run with kittens very soon. i wish i was closer so that i could help you out


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

cats galore.....thankyou so very much for your kind thought with the city kitty making things (sorry dont know what its called), i will post photos once ive made them up so everybody can see what a kind donation you have made for the rescue cats.

Thankyou Fiji, my vet is also helping me with rehoming and i will send you posters of kittens/cats needing homes, i just hope i dont have to close the door to the rescue but i cant take any more cats other than whats on my list waiting (cats galore the pm we had ive added to my list so they are already in the rescue if needed so dont worry).
its a shame being so full already and with the list i have i will be full until end july beginning of august.

Sadly there are many cats needing help. The lady who is adopting Toula and Trixie is having the pregnant cat next week for me until her cats are ready then we swap over so thats good.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, Toula adores her kitten and the lady who is going to adopt them both has been round each day to say hello.
> 
> On a sad note i have 3 pregnant rescue cats coming into the rescue next week and we are only just starting kitten season and im already concerned if there are enough homes for them.


_3 pregnant girls coming,plus you have your own pregnant girl dont you, oh my you are going to be busy,are these strays or cats people just can no longer keep._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Usual lame excuses, have young kids and cant afford to feed a pregnant cat, other excuse is the neutering voucher from the rescue didnt arrive so its there fault my cat is pregnant again.
To be honest i have heard so many excuses, they just go over my head now.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Usual lame excuses, have young kids and cant afford to feed a pregnant cat, other excuse is the neutering voucher from the rescue didnt arrive so its there fault my cat is pregnant again.
> To be honest i have heard so many excuses, they just go over my head now.


That excuse regarding having kids and cant afford to feed the pregnant cat is so lame i have 2 kids and will do what ever it takes to make sure all is well.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

you wouldnt believe half the rubbish i get told to dump cats or kittens, had one cat come back to me after 4 hours as he was too cuddly and they wanted a cuddly cat but one that wont jump on the sofa.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

Well they certainly would not like Betsy as she is always jumping on the table and has a few times started licking the milk in Phoebe's cereal. I turn my back for a minute and there she is!


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> you wouldnt believe half the rubbish i get told to dump cats or kittens, had one cat come back to me after 4 hours as he was too cuddly and they wanted a cuddly cat but one that wont jump on the sofa.


Oh my god some people are so stupid seriously what do they expect?


----------



## Simon's cats (Aug 14, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, Toula adores her kitten and the lady who is going to adopt them both has been round each day to say hello.
> 
> *On a sad note i have 3 pregnant rescue cats coming into the rescue next week and we are only just starting kitten season and im already concerned if there are enough homes for them.:*o


Doesn't bear thinking about. Going to be worse than ever and such a worry! Why don't people learn and neuter!

Glad toula and Kitty have a home


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well as Trixie is now 2 weeks old, thought i would update photo's.
Why do torties always look grumpy?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Well as Trixie is now 2 weeks old, thought i would update photo's.
> Why do torties always look grumpy?


Aw she is Gorgeous!!!!!! Looks like she will be a proper little fluff ball!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

She is so cute.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Well as Trixie is now 2 weeks old, thought i would update photo's.
> Why do torties always look grumpy?


She is seriously cute, CC!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I kept thinking something was wrong with her mouth but its only her colouring.

Bet she is going to be a madam when shes older.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_shes coming along brilliantly. such a pretty little thing._


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CC she's gorgeous:001_wub:. it's lovely that you will get to see her grow up too. hope toula's doing ok as well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Toula is doing very well and adores her kitten, she does get a little stressed and calls me when the kitten tries to get out the box but ive held Toula's front paw and gently pushed Trixie back to Toula, she knows what to do now.

I cant wait for trixie to be weaned so Toula can be spayed, all windows are locked so she cant make any escapes and ive finally found a vet who will spay Trixie at 12 weeks old.

Trixie will leave me at 15 weeks old along with her mum Toula so its nice they will remain together, just seen the lady is having a cat run built in her garden, lovely for the summer for them to enjoy the fresh air.


----------



## Skipperoo (Dec 19, 2012)

What a beautiful girly CC :001_wub: xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I think everybody knows how bad i am at taking photo's, so you wont be disappointed in my photography skills here.

This is Trixie today, and yes she is a very naughty tortie.

If anybody happens to be interested both trixie and her mummy are still desperately awaiting their new home together. Sadly i wont seperate them as she was the only kitten to survive.


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

She is gorgeous, her fur is lovely :001_wub: Definitely the face of a troublemaker though!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

What happened to the lady that was having them?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh CC Trixi is just gorgeous she looks cute sitting there bless her :001_wub::001_wub:

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The lady who was having them had changed her mind several times with some reasons of she wants her windows open and was worried they would get out, i explained about the window shield things you can get and she seemed happy about that, then i didnt hear from her until just over a week ago when she came to see Trixie and just said i dont want any pets.
I said that was fine but i think Trixie just isnt cute enough for what that lady wanted.
To be honest i really dont know why she changed her mind as she now has a small cat run built in her garden, i expect she will get a kitten so will wait and see what colour she does get, if any.

Never mind, i suppose her loss will be somebodys gain eventually and i wont let Trixie leave me until she is spayed, why does that put people off, you wouldnt believe how many people say to me they will neuter a rescue at 7 months old. Sorry but not from my rescue, if any cats/kittens are not neutered they stay until they are.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They are a beautiful pair :001_wub: I hope they find a loving forever home together really soon 

That shouldn't put people off  you would think a potential owner to be happy that the kitten has already been spayed, they would not have the worry of an un-spayed female accidentally escaping and becoming pregnant or the stress of taking her to the vet to be done themselves. Or unless they are planning on breeding from her  

I have never owned an un-neutered cat, I would much prefer a cat/kitten to be neutered before they came home to me.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_they are both lovely and i am sure the right home is out there, all mine came to me unneutered, but as soon as each one was ready i took them to be done, Polar-Bear is off monday morning to be neutered,we have been waiting for his little pom poms to appear lol._


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless Polar Bear, ive had to wait until the age of 8 months before for my own bred boy to be neutered, most of the time their pom poms are in the right place early but my boy i had to wait.

Hope the operation goes well, if Polar Bear is anything like my boy he wont even notice they are missing.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

catcoonz said:


> Bless Polar Bear, ive had to wait until the age of 8 months before for my own bred boy to be neutered, most of the time their pom poms are in the right place early but my boy i had to wait.
> 
> Hope the operation goes well, if Polar Bear is anything like my boy he wont even notice they are missing.


_well polar- bear is nine months this month and i cant see anything there,, maybe a very slight tiny bump, so im taking him in monday for my vet to have a look and all being well neuter, i dont think he is going to turn out to be a girl as dazzle did !!!,,,_


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

she is gorgeous, I actually really love her  Do you have a picture of both trixie and toula together? I think I may be interested in taking both 

I prefer the cats I get to be spayed as I personally could not afford to pay for the operation or would even know how to go about preparing or seeing about having something like that done, so I prefer them to be spayed. Its obvious when someone has a problem with them being spayed that they only want them for breeding which is sad, as there is already so many cats in this world without loving homes.

Im really interested  she looks gorgeous, im in love <3


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

That is one very cute tortie very nice markings


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

I dont know why but im getting rather excited  
I defo am starting to think that Trixie and Toula are for me...I just want to grab Trixie out of the picture and cuddle her (*^_^*)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Here is a photo of them both together, not great as Trixie kept trying to hang on mums neck, shes always swinging around.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Trixie is full of character and a bonny little thing, she will look lovely as an adult once her colouring comes out more, its just when they are tiny they look like a mingle of colours, trixie also adores her pingpong ball.

Im glad you want them both spayed first, this puts my mind at rest, the amount of people who have wanted her and not spayed, well sorry but i had to say no, i dont want any rescue cats/kittens having opps litters from me.

Both will be vaccinated, spayed, microchipped and leave with a nice kitten pack of food, toys, litter tray, cat litter, bed, etc..... all the new owner needs to do is spend time settling in the new home. Of course if there are any worries i am always available to help and the only conditions i have on contract is at any age they cannot stay with the owner they must come back to me.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so happy to see toula and trixie may have a new forever home. toula really deserves a loving home after what she went through, and trixie will only ever know love hopefully
let's hope this is another happy ending


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Not to be the fly in the ointment, but if you can't pay for the spaying, what things do you have in place to cover vet costs if they get sick?

Just something worth thinking about, especially as you'd be taking on two here.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Not to be the fly in the ointment, but if you can't pay for the spaying, what things do you have in place to cover vet costs if they get sick?
> 
> Just something worth thinking about, especially as you'd be taking on two here.


Well first of all i am currently paying pet insurance, therefor i would take out pet insurance for both Trixie and Toula when and if they are homed with me. I pay £50 plus 10% of the total fees incurred and have just paid just over £80 for a vet bill for my current cat which cost nearly £1000 

I can assure you if I could not afford to keep the cats then I would not even consider adopting them as it would not be fair on either of the cats.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Trixie is full of character and a bonny little thing, she will look lovely as an adult once her colouring comes out more, its just when they are tiny they look like a mingle of colours, trixie also adores her pingpong ball.
> 
> Im glad you want them both spayed first, this puts my mind at rest, the amount of people who have wanted her and not spayed, well sorry but i had to say no, i dont want any rescue cats/kittens having opps litters from me.
> 
> Both will be vaccinated, spayed, microchipped and leave with a nice kitten pack of food, toys, litter tray, cat litter, bed, etc..... all the new owner needs to do is spend time settling in the new home. Of course if there are any worries i am always available to help and the only conditions i have on contract is at any age they cannot stay with the owner they must come back to me.


I have absolutely no objections to those rules as they are in my opinion not only understandable but also fair. I shall discuss this further with my partner and show him the pictures. shall get back to you later tonight as he finishes work at 5/6 so will talk when he gets home


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats fine, take as long as you need to discuss things.
I am sorry for your beautiful mc girl, she is very pretty. ( i have a mc queen in labour, will share pics when she has them).


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thats fine, take as long as you need to discuss things.
> I am sorry for your beautiful mc girl, she is very pretty. ( i have a mc queen in labour, will share pics when she has them).


thankyou 
I think it will be a happy ending as Toula and Trixie are exactly like the cats my partner has beenwanting to get...hes not too fussy on the really really long haired cats because the fur goes everywhere and sticks to everything lol so Toula and Trixie look as though they will be perfect


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Really really really really hope this works out for toils and trixie...so happy to hear they may finally have a forever home and they are staying together xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sounds like you really have your head screwed on. Hope you didn't take that the wrong way, but we have so many people who come on here wanting a cat when they can't afford the basic care, and it really worries me.

On another note, might be worth looking into your insurance. If it's £50 a month for a single cat, that's uber expensive! If you want help to compare, just let me know.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Just have to say - a female spay is only £60 so not too expensive for people to do. ANd all you have to do is ring the vet and book her in. 

I would be worried about someone not being able to afford a spay but still wanting a cat, however, if you can afford £50 and 10% you can afford a spay.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Sounds like you really have your head screwed on. Hope you didn't take that the wrong way, but we have so many people who come on here wanting a cat when they can't afford the basic care, and it really worries me.
> 
> On another note, might be worth looking into your insurance. If it's £50 a month for a single cat, that's uber expensive! If you want help to compare, just let me know.


no no lol its not £50 a cat... it is £6.47 per month but if we are to make a claim on the pet insurance we have to pay the first £50 of the vet fees then 10% of the rest of the bill  we get vet fees covered to the total of £7000 a year. which is really good, my vet is really pleased with the insurance we have.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

I have amazing news for everyone 

me and my partner have sat and discussed everything including finances and even looked into adding the cats to our insurance policy and I am delighted to say that we will be able to offer both Toula and Trixie a very loving and happy home  

Im so excited....my partner fell in love with Toula as she is the spitting image of a cat his grandmother used to have  
so we will be more than happy to offer them a home.

@catcoonz if you need to contact us my partner said it would be easier for you to email him as his email address is very easy  [email protected] and we can send you our numbers and any information you need through there


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh goody, it looks like another happy ending


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

spid said:


> Just have to say - a female spay is only £60 so not too expensive for people to do. ANd all you have to do is ring the vet and book her in.
> 
> I would be worried about someone not being able to afford a spay but still wanting a cat, however, if you can afford £50 and 10% you can afford a spay.


I had no idea how much it would be to spay a cat however basing it on the operation my cat had done recently i was expecting it to be hundreds 

If it is only £60 then i certainly could afford it.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

GeorgiiePixie said:


> I have amazing news for everyone
> 
> me and my partner have sat and discussed everything including finances and even looked into adding the cats to our insurance policy and I am delighted to say that we will be able to offer both Toula and Trixie a very loving and happy home
> 
> ...


That's great news for trixie and toula xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fantastic news for toula and trixie. i'm sure you will be very happy slaves having them in your life. i bet the waiting will drive you mad though, you'll be counting down the days


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

cats galore said:


> fantastic news for toula and trixie. i'm sure you will be very happy slaves having them in your life. i bet the waiting will drive you mad though, you'll be counting down the days


defo will be lol and im already a slave to the madam i have so its nothing new 

ive even started cleaning my house top to bottom to prepare for their arrival  
I just hope Its okay for me to have them and give them the loving home they deserve <3


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

GeorgiiePixie said:


> defo will be lol and im already a slave to the madam i have so its nothing new
> 
> ive even started cleaning my house top to bottom to prepare for their arrival
> I just hope Its okay for me to have them and give them the loving home they deserve <3


if CC thinks you are right for them she will make sure they get to you. don't forget though, we have to see regular photos of them as we love to see all the cats on here


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

GeorgiiePixie said:


> defo will be lol and im already a slave to the madam i have so its nothing new
> 
> ive even started cleaning my house top to bottom to prepare for their arrival
> I just hope Its okay for me to have them and give them the loving home they deserve <3


Congratulations! 

I have a cat who was rescued by CC too - my gorgeous Gracie - and she has fitted in so perfectly, she loves being cuddled and has just the right temperament to fit in with my others  I hope Toula and Trixie will be just as perfect a match for you too  xx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

cats galore said:


> if CC thinks you are right for them she will make sure they get to you. don't forget though, we have to see regular photos of them as we love to see all the cats on here


of course!!
i have well over 600 pics of my tigerlily 
I love showing off my furbabys


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

GeorgiiePixie said:


> of course!!
> i have well over 600 pics of my tigerlily
> I love showing off my furbabys


aww i have a tiger lily too


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I have a cat who was rescued by CC too - my gorgeous Gracie - and she has fitted in so perfectly, she loves being cuddled and has just the right temperament to fit in with my others  I hope Toula and Trixie will be just as perfect a match for you too  xx


thankyou 
I know for sure they will fit right in here
especially with all the attention and love they will receive.

I have even chosen names for them...well I havent really chosen names as they will keep the names they have but I like my cats to have unusual or double barrel names so I have decided they will be named Toula'Belle and Trixie'Ember as Trixie has the little marking across her face


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

cats galore said:


> aww i have a tiger lily too


I love the name tigerlily

I named my cat Princess Tigerlily after the indian girl in peter pan 
it wasnt until months later I found out tigerlily the plant is poisonous to cats, dont think it will have made me change my mind though


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Funny that. I have a girl here with the pedigree name of Tiger Lily, also named after the princess in Peter Pann.

Would advise waiting for CC's checks to be complete before you really get set on having these girls. She works very hard to find the right homes for her cats, and they have to be perfect in every way. Not saying that yours won't be, but formalities need to be observed. Not sure if you're aware, but CC currently has a cat in labour, so don't panic if she doesn't contact you straight away.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Funny that. I have a girl here with the pedigree name of Tiger Lily, also named after the princess in Peter Pann.
> 
> Would advise waiting for CC's checks to be complete before you really get set on having these girls. She works very hard to find the right homes for her cats, and they have to be perfect in every way. Not saying that yours won't be, but formalities need to be observed. Not sure if you're aware, but CC currently has a cat in labour, so don't panic if she doesn't contact you straight away.


I wouldnt expect it any other way 
I understand that rescue cats need to be homed extra carefully because of hardships etc and if the cats were not settling in at my home I would contact cc immediately as I wouldnt want to see either of them stressed.

In all honesty I dont see why there would be a problem, Im currently cleaning my house out, I do it every year  just getting it done now as with my little kitty being ill I pushed it back.
My little kitty is well looked after and spoilt far too much  as would both Toula and Trixie.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am making a note of the email, thankyou. 
I am waiting for 2 cats to complete labour so will email and speak with you as soon as i can, once kittens have been born safe.

I hope you know Trixie wont be ready until 16 weeks old as she needs time and vet health checks to recover from her spay. xx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> I am making a note of the email, thankyou.
> I am waiting for 2 cats to complete labour so will email and speak with you as soon as i can, once kittens have been born safe.
> 
> I hope you know Trixie wont be ready until 16 weeks old as she needs time and vet health checks to recover from her spay. xx


omg did your resue not wait..what a naughty little bugger xxx


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I am making a note of the email, thankyou.
> I am waiting for 2 cats to complete labour so will email and speak with you as soon as i can, once kittens have been born safe.
> 
> I hope you know Trixie wont be ready until 16 weeks old as she needs time and vet health checks to recover from her spay. xx


yeh I had read back through all the comments and seen that  It does not bother me they are both gorgeous and well worth the wait 

Hope all goes well with the cats that are in labour


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The rescue girl thought she had waited long enough and got impatient, now i my queen has kittens tonight i have to be in 2 places at once.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> The rescue girl thought she had waited long enough and got impatient, now i my queen has kittens tonight i have to be in 2 places at once.


ah cc your the best if anyone can do it..you can xx
cant believe your luck her starting today xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Luckily my daughter is sat with the rescue girl and will call me if anything happens.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Rescue girl had 2 kittens born around 2.45am, my own queen is making me wait and i have another rescue girl due this weekend possibly.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

brilliant news. hope mom and babies are well


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Great news glad everyone's ok...can't believe how long your queens making you wait xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

know, my queen is 71 days today getting slightly concerned now as vets after 72 days.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> know, my queen is 71 days today getting slightly concerned now as vets after 72 days.


I'm sure it'll be today...she sounds like a Bugger she'll get you all worried and have them tonight..you watch xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I hope its tonight, and i hope the other rescue girl doesnt have her kittens until the weekend then i will get 2 nights sleep.


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

aaw brilliant  
you will have your hands full with all the kittens around 

hope your queen has her kittens and all is well <3


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

New photo of the naughty tortie.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww how gorgeous is she, CC she really is coming along beautifully, hope her mummy is doing well to.xx_


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Toula is doing very well also. x


----------



## GeorgiiePixie (Apr 11, 2013)

she is going to be an absolutely stunning cat when shes older


----------

